# scottish members



## wee_banana

hey where are all the scottish members? who are ya? and where are ya?



im from glasgow :thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch

I'm from Falkirk.......but I moved to London when I was 5 lol


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket

I'm from Perth  Stay in Dumpdee mosy of the time though...


----------



## Magic Torch

I have family in Perth and also Crieff


----------



## wee_banana

dumpdee lol, never spent much time there to comment! aberdeen is good tho!

stayed there 4 a while, also stayed in lincoln, slough, dumfries lol ive moved a lot but been born n bred in glasgow that where i am now


----------



## Geo

Ayrshire(Kilwinning for me)

Geo


----------



## wee_banana

ayrshire, ah another inbred lol, just joking 

i was actually in airdrie last night seeing a friend in chapel hall !

cumon there must be more scottish members than this?? :bounce:


----------



## jjj

i used to live in glasgow, family from arbroth, but live down near lincoln now


----------



## Welshy_Pete

Hello welcome


----------



## Bradz

Im here in Aberdeen


----------



## alanp

im a newbie. im from Cumbernauld.


----------



## [email protected]

I am from Glasgow,What gym does everyone use?


----------



## Tiger81

Hey, Im in Inverness but possibly looking to relocate to Aberdeen.


----------



## squalllion1uk

jjj said:


> i used to live in glasgow, family from arbroth, but live down near lincoln now


Abroath o.o man thats like the middle of no where!!!

xD

<----me ( its like 15 miles out from glasgow ) Currently attending Cali uni in glasgow .


----------



## weeman

i'm in ayrshire,saltcoats by the sea shore lol


----------



## coco

im from paisley but live in ardire now

rite next to chapelhall


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Inverness, formerly aberdeen.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

this thread is racist against non-scottish people


----------



## weeman

MaKaVeLi said:


> this thread is racist against non-scottish people


BURN HIM!!!!!!!! pitchforks oot boys!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

weeman said:


> BURN HIM!!!!!!!! pitchforks oot boys!


Bring me Wallace.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tiger81 said:


> Hey, Im in Inverness but possibly looking to relocate to Aberdeen.


Oh my Paddy... the big bright lights of Aberdeen hey? hehehe...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> BURN HIM!!!!!!!! pitchforks oot boys!


They may take our lives.......

But they will never take.... our FREEDOM....!!!!!!

:laugh:


----------



## Tiger81

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh my Paddy... the big bright lights of Aberdeen hey? hehehe...


lol babe anythings better than inver-stress

and i dont like weegies lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tiger81 said:


> lol babe anythings better than inver-stress
> 
> and i dont like weegies lol


weegies are alright.... edinburgh a bit stuck up....

aberdeen though.... sheesh....

ps u got bebo mail (well comment lol)


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Christ Paddy - you gonna be training at Results then? Better be careful they might make a beast o' ya


----------



## JWW1971

The names WALLACE!!!

Fae whitburn


----------



## Ser

I'm here anaw  west coast ayrshire tattie howker lmao


----------



## paradice88

am fae port glasgow newbie,


----------



## justdiscovering

Macleod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry just loved that film,the location an all.sorry no insult intended:thumb:


----------



## Robbie

I was born in Elgin, haven't been back in 27 1/2 years though!


----------



## Tiger81

Wee G said:


> Christ Paddy - you gonna be training at Results then? Better be careful they might make a beast o' ya


hmm like the sound of that gav :thumb:


----------



## allanmcm

ayrshire (ayr) here


----------



## Geo

allanmcm said:


> ayrshire (ayr) here


Another Shire member, were growing in numbers now, Muha ha ha ha ha. :whistling:

Geo


----------



## alanp

coco said:


> im from paisley but live in ardire now
> 
> rite next to chapelhall


where do you train? jjb by any chance?


----------



## coco

alanp said:


> where do you train? jjb by any chance?


lol yeah mate


----------



## alanp

i go there in the morning bout half 6. when you training there? might have seen you at some point, miss mornings sometimes and go in at night.


----------



## coco

usually in around 2ish mate

sumtimes at night tho

be there first thing in the morning when my diet starts, mid january

you been training there long??


----------



## alanp

couple of years mate. you been training there long?


----------



## coco

yeah mate just over 2 years been in there

not bad wee place


----------



## alanp

does the job, about the best gym i have used in the area. im from cumbernauld.


----------



## kennyscot

Edinburgh here !

i think I'm the only one though ... ;(


----------



## d.iphotography

Hi there, I'm a student photograper and was wondering if you knew of any gyms or clubs/groups in the Glasgow area? I'm in a final year of an HND at glasgow met college and i'm about to start graded unit. After walking past a bodybuilder i had a light bulb moment! If youv'e got any information or are intredted in taking part in a wee picture project then please gi us a bell!


----------



## avril

im from ayrshire...a wee tiny village called "dundonald" to be exact...near kilmarnock...

blink and you drive right past it.


----------



## W33BAM

Bradz said:


> Im here in Aberdeen


Me too, but originally from Lanarksire.

Been up her 3 years.



Tiger81 said:


> lol babe anythings better than inver-stress
> 
> and *i dont like weegies lol*


You might wanna retract that statement now Padderz before Marisa busts a cap in yo punk ass!!


----------



## Brizo

I'm a weegie :thumbup1:


----------



## kennyscot

Aberdeen ? ...

I live in Edinburgh at the mo, but light get a university course

at Robert Gordon Uni next september. Everybody tells me not to go there, but they've actually never lived there ! So, dear friends from there, could you tell me a bit more about it, from a local point of view 

cheers !


----------



## W33BAM

Well where to begin.....

he population of Aberdeen is probably smaller than your average housing estate in Edinburgh!! It's cold up here but much drier than down your way.

There is a distinct lack of manners up here but you get used to it. It's not too bad.

The shops are pash and the 'nightclubs' are few and far between hense why they all move down to Edinburgh!

I haven't actually met anyone from up here who likes it. Most people I know from are not originally from here or are but work offshore most of the time!

But Aberdeen also has a lot of positives about it. Waaaay too many 'high class' hookers though! The place is hoachin wi them! Theres more t!tty bars than anything else!!


----------



## VincentG'sbicep

I grew up on the isle of lewis - been hiding in Oxford since I escaped.

(note to city people dying to "get away from it all" ... don't. do. it.)


----------



## THEUSUALSUSPECT

Hello nice to meet you iam from Edinburgh


----------



## BigDingTowerGym

In whitburn same with DELHI. Best place to live -------Honestly!


----------



## karbonk

Hi, Originally form Inverness, now live in Dundee, can be found in JJB most days.


----------



## tmacf

I am from Stirling.


----------



## vlb

penicuik here 

mon the scots


----------



## kennyscot

wow ! at least someone from Edinburgh !

yeah 

OW, I've been to Stirling, really liked it, don't really know why but there's a kind of confortable feeling there.


----------



## Geo

Kilwinning, Ayrshire for me, O wait it says that in my Avy. O well.


----------



## W33BAM

im back said:


> Hello im from Glasgow and love fishing.Hate aberdonians.


Surely you don't hate ALL Aberdonians...??

Thats like an Aberdonian saying that ALL Glasweigens are shell suit wearing, burberry cap wearings, nasal spoken fcukwits!!


----------



## tmacf

W33BAM said:


> Surely you don't hate ALL Aberdonians...??
> 
> Thats like an Aberdonian saying that ALL Glasweigens are shell suit wearing, burberry cap wearings, nasal spoken fcukwits!!


Are they no like!!! LOL


----------



## Brizo

W33BAM said:


> Surely you don't hate ALL Aberdonians...??
> 
> Thats like an Aberdonian saying that ALL Glasweigens are shell suit wearing, burberry cap wearings, nasal spoken fcukwits!!


Oi!

I don't have a nasal voice


----------



## W33BAM

tmacf said:


> Are they no like!!! LOL


HaaHaa!! NAW THEY'RE NO!! 



Brizo said:


> Oi!
> 
> I don't have a nasal voice


I wiuld just like to point out that I am NOT an Ayberdonian!! I have only lived here for 3 years. I'm not a fully fledged citizen yet... Canny get an application form cause all the Poles, Lithuanians, Nigerians etc are in the queue in front of me!!

(no, I'm not slagging off non British, just pointing out that there are less Aberdonians in Aberdeen than other nationalities-not a bad thing, just an observation!  )


----------



## THEUSUALSUSPECT

iam looking for a few friends who can give me good help and advice


----------



## karbonk

THEUSUALSUSPECT said:


> iam looking for a few friends who can give me good help and advice


join the club mate.....lol....same here... :thumb:


----------



## tmacf

W33BAM said:


> HaaHaa!! NAW THEY'RE NO!!
> 
> Tau'kin aboot, haw, big chap!! Cos every time we Plunge plunge plunge mcnugget!


----------



## W33BAM

tmacf said:


> Enlighten me please....! I can't undertand your post!


----------



## tmacf

Des mcLean Clyde 1 breakfast. Plunge Mcnugget sketch


----------



## chris2877

I`m from Forfar probably the mosy un-exciting place in Scotland :lol:


----------



## Chub

North east of Scotland here


----------



## W33BAM

tmacf said:


> Des mcLean Clyde 1 breakfast. Plunge Mcnugget sketch


Ahhhh we don't get that up here!


----------



## neildo

im born and bred in stirling and stayed there until i was 18, then got a flat in glasgow!!


----------



## redOred

neildo said:


> im born and bred in stirling and stayed there until i was 18, then got a flat in glasgow!!


Wise move my friend lol :thumb:


----------



## tmacf

neildo said:


> im born and bred in stirling and stayed there until i was 18, then got a flat in glasgow!!


where about in stirling you from


----------

